# Perfect Timer



## Urz (Jun 26, 2020)

Urz submitted a new resource:

Perfect Timer - Advanced timer tool with direct source update and automatic scene transition



> *Perfect Timer* is a timer companion designed to be used with OBS.
> 
> *Features*
> — Unlimited timers
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## joshsstuff (Jul 5, 2020)

Thank you for this great timer! 
I've had some difficulty using the timer because my windows system text settings are 150% and this breaks the dialog text in the menus. 
Are you aware of a work-around for this problem, or are there enhancements that can be made to your useful tool?
Thank you.
P.S. Is there any additional documentation or tutorials associated with your plug-in?


----------



## Firehawke (Jul 6, 2020)

please consider an option to set up and start timers by commandline if possible, so it can be scripted.


----------

